# suggestion for a nice acoustic



## bluesfire (Jul 11, 2007)

hi. i just moved in here in vancouver and been looking for a nice 2nd hand acoustic. my budget is around 500. do you know someone in the area who could sell his axe for a very limited budget? i had been hunting for a larrivee or a takamine. any help would be really appreciated.
thanks


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I doubt you could find a Larivee in that price range, not saying it's impossible more unlikely. The list is long, for example: Seagull, Yamaha, Simon & Patrick, and Blueridge just to name a few. A friend of mine bought a nice Takamine for $500 a couple of years ago, it was identical to this one.

http://www.takamine.com/?fa=detail&mid=1093&sid=352#


----------



## Dman (Jan 12, 2007)

For that price you should buy a new guitar you can get alot of good solid to guitars in that range give or take .....


----------



## Steve P (May 9, 2007)

http://www.bayouguitars.com/

Westcoast Music in Kits have some great guitars with good tonewoods at very reasonable prices. "Bayou" is their house brand. I bought a sprucetop acoustic there for $250 in February and feel that it compares well to guitars in the $500 - $750 range. 

good luck in your search!


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Larrivee won't get that low but I would definitely recommend a Seagull S6 at that price. They are great guitars, Canadian made and a great value. 

For the price, a well taken care of Seagull S6 won't let you down.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

check out the Neil Douglas guitar shop in New West. I bought my classical guitar there for about 120 dollars and I still couldn't be happier with it. (even after I've gone through quite a few different electrics)

I can't recommend a specific model though since I'm not really familiar with acoustic guitars in general and especially not in that price range.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Larrivee won't get that low but I would definitely recommend a Seagull S6 at that price. They are great guitars, Canadian made and a great value.
> 
> For the price, a well taken care of Seagull S6 won't let you down.


Great sugestion...for that matter you can't go wrong for any instrument in the Godin family.


----------



## bluesfire (Jul 11, 2007)

thank you for the big help. im still looking around.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I Also highly recommend anything from Seagull, a friend has an S6 and I'm considering getting one myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Seagull.... or any of the other acoustics from Godin....


----------



## bluesfire (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks again. a whatabout a larrivee om3 for 750? is it a good deal?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Anything made by Godin. Great guitars, exceptional prices especially used and often over-looked.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Yamaha FG series or Ovation Celebrity if you have an amp.
Guild is sweet but more $$. .


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

bluesfire said:


> thanks again. a whatabout a larrivee om3 for 750? is it a good deal?



new or used? either way yes, but if its used check it close. these usually retail for a grand or more


----------

